
Covid-19: Trump tries to get exclusive rights for vaccine from a German firm - znpy
https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article206555143/Corona-USA-will-Zugriff-auf-deutsche-Impfstoff-Firma.html
======
ThrowawayR2
This has already been denied by the firm itself:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22596826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22596826)

